# NJP Agility title



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations!! Great picture too! Agility is an addictive sport, you guys will have so much fun working your way through the classes. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  Love the picture too


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

YAY!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! Talented and cute! We've been competing in CPE and have been known to Q but have real trouble beating the boarder collies for first place!

Any chance there's some video of her run? I love watching goldens work!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

rob1 said:


> Wow! Talented and cute! We've been competing in CPE and have been known to Q but have real trouble beating the boarder collies for first place!
> 
> Any chance there's some video of her run? I love watching goldens work!


No video to upload yet. I had someone tape her 3rd Q and have not gotten around to looking at it yet. The dog probably looks good...me..I think I look like a newbie.
Also, I am not sure how to post a video here.

Agility is definitely addicting!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

goldenca said:


> Ticket got her Novice Jumpers with Weaves Preferred title in AKC Agility.
> 
> I am so proud of her.


Yay, Ticket!!!! You go girl!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Ticket!! Lovely picture too!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! First of many I am sure, agility is a blast. 

Great picture!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yay Ticket !! Best part is that you and your Mom are having fun !!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Day!!!! That is SO exciting  Congratulations on a reward for all your hours of practice and hard work, I LOVE seeing photos like this. Thanks for being so inspiring!


----------

